
Extending Scuttlebutt with Annah - edward
http://joeyh.name/blog/entry/extending_Scuttlebutt_with_Annah/
======
fiatjaf
This is amazing. The most amazing part to me is the part in which programs are
published into the network itself, as just messages.

I didn't quite understand it and so I may be wrong, but that Annah thing may
be quite game-changing.

